# Very good prices



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Rockler's Fathers Day sale has their 4" x 10' clear dust collection hose for $10.99. The sale paper has a coupon to purchase the Hitachi km12sc for $99 if you buy any Rockler router bit. They have their 1/4" shank 1/4" roundover bit on sale for $9.89 so you can get away for $110.00. The router set includes 7 guide bushings and the single speed motor. These prices are good 5/22 - 6/18.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Looks like I'll be doin some shoppin.  Thanks Mike.

Ken


----------



## Gilbear (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks Mike - for those that have had problems with the normal corrugated shop-vac hoses clogging up, this stuff makes a world of difference - smooth walled - those long splinter pieces go right on through.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Before you put in too many orders you might want to check if you get a letter in the mail with a 15% off offer. This offer can be used as many time as you like until July 31, 2006 and of course it has it limits like excludes power tools, sale items, leigh items other pomo items (see letter for details).

No it is not for use by anyone, you have to use your customer # and the code from the letter.

Ed


----------

